# TT VR6 boost tubing almost done



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

Ran out of aluminum welding rods so untill tomorrow this is the status of my project.

































Here is a pic of the hot side incase you forgot what it looks like.










_Modified by JsnVR6Corrado at 8:34 PM 5-24-2004_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (JsnVR6Corrado)*

man that junx is crazy... but looks hot... hood clearance???


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (JsnVR6Corrado)*

Fing sick!! i was wondering what happend to you?







does the hood close? also did you put a devider in the intake manifold?


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (xXx TURBO)*

Money flow has been a problem with the project







and has caused some delay and time extensions.
The stock hood will not clear this setup. I am trying to get a custom hood made but finding someone to create the hood is not easy.
The manifold does not have a divider. This will allow the small differences between turbos and exhaust manifolds to equalize. Basically doing what an H pipe does in a dual exhaust seutp.


_Modified by JsnVR6Corrado at 8:39 PM 5-24-2004_


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (JsnVR6Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JsnVR6Corrado* »_Money flow has been a problem with the project







and has caused some delay and time extensions.
The stock hood will not clear this setup. I am trying to get a custom hood made but finding someone to create the hood is not easy.
The manifold does not have a divider. This will allow the small differences between turbos and exhaust manifolds to equalize. Basically doing what an H pipe does in a dual exhaust seutp.

_Modified by JsnVR6Corrado at 8:39 PM 5-24-2004_

i hear you on the money thing







the reason why my car still isn't done


----------



## QuickBlackGTi (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (JsnVR6Corrado)*

Nice crazy setup there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif As for the hood, you can buy something like a 4'' cowl howl extension and graph it to the stock hood. Should be able to have clearance then. Keep us updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRBTCHCAR (May 10, 2003)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (QuickBlackGTi)*

looks like some sweet work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (JsnVR6Corrado)*

Nice work! Looks good.


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (nycvr6)*

holy crap nice work thats insane what kinda boost are u going to run? what size are those turbos?


----------



## synthsis (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (JsnVR6Corrado)*

artwork.


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (synthsis)*

There is a guy down the street from me that makes custom carbon fiber hoods......he has already made Mk3 ones,and his STI ones are incredible,he even replicates the factory bracing in CF.......he can make you one for $800-1k I am sure.


----------



## j-dub (Oct 22, 2000)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (JsnVR6Corrado)*

I was just thinking the other day I had not seen an update on this. It is looking sick. You have some serious fabrication skills.


----------



## Gavster (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (Holy Piston)*

Jason, the place with the elbows still hasnt gotten back to me s if i dont get it tomorrow, im sending it (and mine) priority on wed....sorry bout the wait!


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (Gavster)*

God Damn.


----------



## Vr6Fidelity (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (Ghetto-8v)*

WOW.








For sure this is the sickest VRTT setup i have seen yet. It is now my desktop. 
What are the goals for this system? Is there a previust post about this? Im hooked.


----------



## synthsis (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (Vr6Fidelity)*

here you go fidelity.....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1189976


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (synthsis)*

OH MY~







~Lookin good man.

You gonna have these beast at Mid-West Massive?


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (turbojeta3)*

Yes, I will be racing the car at massive.


----------



## Nashty Rabbit (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (JsnVR6Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JsnVR6Corrado* »_Yes, I will be racing the car at massive.









can not waite to see it in action http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
sick, sick, sick,.........
take care,
nash


----------



## REMUS (13) (May 1, 2004)

Looks good Jason. I love seeing creative projects like that.


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

That should be able to keep up with the new sporty saturn Ion.. 
LOL Looks good Jason.


----------



## Vr6Jolf (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: (JettaGLXdriver)*

JESUS H CHRIST MAN! thats a whole lotta pipeing! that thing is goin to be SIIIIIICK, cause i know my single T04 hi-fi is nuts at 10psi, i cant even begin to imagine how that thing is goin to pull


----------



## nimbusmk1 (Aug 12, 2003)

Thats the most insane turbo set up i have ever seen.


----------



## rkrueger (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (nimbusmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nimbusmk1* »_Thats the most insane turbo set up i have ever seen.

He speaks for both of us!


----------



## DTRguy (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (j-dub)*

I was just thinking the other day I had not seen an update on this. It is looking sick. You have some serious fabrication skills.

Thanks! (I am the Fabricator) I still have to put together the throttle linkage and replace the trunk floor for the fuel cell and run the fuel lines etc. Plus waiting on the inlet boots (saw something regarding that in this thread) so I can make up the intake pipes. We are deciding where we are putting some of the other equipage now also. It should be pretty sick to drive! I am also converting a 92 GTI to full Golf Rallye spec drivetrain utilizing a pg block 1.8l 16v head with all of the trimmings. The tunnel is welded in and I have to do the trunk now on that as well. Trying to get that together before Waterfest also. Plus my 16vt Golf needs to have the body done and more tuning so I can go faster!










_Modified by DTRguy at 6:21 AM 5-26-2004_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (nimbusmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nimbusmk1* »_Thats the most insane turbo set up i have ever seen.

what he said....
Holy **** guy,did you do the welding yourself?


----------



## spaceghost (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

holy raging boner batman


----------



## GLST (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
what he said....
Holy **** guy,did you do the welding yourself?


DTR GUY does all the welding. Top notch for sure.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

f'in sick....


----------



## REMUS (13) (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (vdubjb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubjb* »_f'in sick....


----------



## kevwithoutacorrado (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (REMUS (13))*

wow.


----------



## cheebs (May 12, 2003)

Great Googly Moogly!







x1000 That is just amazing.


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (cheebs)*

Forget the welding rod..
Just finish it up with that roll of masking tape you have on the windsheild.








Glad to see info come back on this project!!!! I too had been curious.. and now I'm drooling once again.
Thanks for the update and PLEASE keep us posted!


----------



## rossmc1 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (JsnVR6Corrado)*

Amazing















If you cant afford the carbon hood,the hood scoop is a good idea(also good for the extra cold air),insted of buying one,make one yourself,im sure your fabber wouldnt find it to difficult








Also seen a car with a see thru hood(perspex or somethin heat resistent) also seen a car with a lightening bolt shape cut out of bonnet with clear perspex in the hole,you could cut whatever you need out,then fit some clear stuff concaved outwards for clearance,and you could show the master piece off all the time








Last option you could fling the bonnet in the bin,would be good for extra 1bhp in weight,and few more with the cold air


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (rossmc1)*

Jason I would just say screw it. You don't need a hood anyway.


----------



## 5ven3 (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (J Dubya)*

rediculous.....stuff like this makes me wanna improve my skills!


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (5ven3)*

very nice setup! do you have any problems fitting the plug wires?


----------



## sickmind (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (JsnVR6Corrado)*

You`ve got skills , Keep up the killer work .


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (sickmind)*

did i miss this but hp????


----------



## Gavster (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (20th_Ann_GTi)*

It isnt running just yet if im not mistaken







Jason..i Im'ed ya...the goods are on the way and should be there just in time!


----------



## oadamy (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (JsnVR6Corrado)*

will this be at waterfest by any chance?


----------



## DTRguy (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (oadamy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oadamy* »_will this be at waterfest by any chance?

It certainly will.  I hope to be there with Jason and a larege contingent of SWOV people. We have a very enthusiastic scene here. If I am lucky my project GTI Rallye 16vt, As well as my personal 16vt Golf GL. I also have a Cabby that will be there that I was instrumental in converting to G60 power. It was my old motor. Last but but actually first is GLS.T with his Jolf Stg 3 I maintain. Wish us luck in transit.


----------



## secondslc (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (DTRguy)*

that just scares me







in the best way tho...very nice...very nice indeed...


----------



## HAMgolf (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (secondslc)*

thats fricken awsome, how is the engine built?? Also what are you doing for fuel, and have fun tuning it, dawyuuum


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (HAMgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAMgolf* »_thats fricken awsome, how is the engine built?? Also what are you doing for fuel, and have fun tuning it, dawyuuum

Engine has manley rods, JE 9:1 pistons, ARP everywhere, 9:1 head plate from C2.
Balanced rotating assembly to 8k rpm with 1 gram difference from one end of the crank to other end, all rods and pistons were balanced to be within 1 gram of each other also.
Port & Polished head from boosteddubs.com and CAT 256 FI cams.
There is a 16 gallon fuel cell and an SX pump and pre and post filters with an SX adjustable FPR. A fuel rail made by speed51133! will supply the fuel to the 72lb injectors from Scott F. Williams. All the control will be handled by Autronic SM2.


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (JsnVR6Corrado)*

What's your comp at with the pistons and the spacer?


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (MikeBlaze)*

8.0:1

A little lower than most people do with 8.5:1 but also a little higher than HPA TT setups that run like 7.0:1


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (JsnVR6Corrado)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks great! Can't wait to see it run.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (schrickedVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schrickedVR6* »_very nice setup! do you have any problems fitting the plug wires?


as you can see in the first pic, the plugs are stashed neatly on the side of the engine


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (Power5)*

wow. I love to see ingenuity.


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (Metallitubby)*

Wanna make some boost pipes for me? Magnificent! UNBELIEVABLE!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (sickmind)*

correct me if i am wrong, but wouldnt one large A/W IC with 2 inlets and one outlet work as well? why not do that to make a single TB? i was just wondering, im no pro, but what are the advantages of the dual IC?
thanks
Matt


----------



## DTRguy (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_correct me if i am wrong, but wouldnt one large A/W IC with 2 inlets and one outlet work as well? why not do that to make a single TB? i was just wondering, im no pro, but what are the advantages of the dual IC?
thanks
Matt

The one that we had wasn't the right size, and too hard to fit where we wanted. So, we needed small but efficient IC's That is where the PWR's came in. Now, a single TB would be fine I suppose, but there again it would have to be huge to flow what those two will flow. So advantages? Higher volume w/o velocity loss, and max cooling capacity without bulk. Best of all worlds (hopefully). BTW, will be posting replacement pix of where it is now. I have the the TB linkage built and will finish that this weekend so the gas pedal will work both TB's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Then I have to mount the fuel cell and weld up his trunk. Getting closer!


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (DTRguy)*

sweet, thanks for the answer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HisMajesty (Sep 4, 2000)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (IwannaGTI)*

Wow, this is a really awesome project!! 
How much of a pain was it to get the exhaust manifold to fit right? It looks like it was crazy work... Out of curiosity, what are those throttle bodies from?


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

jason.. you'll have a box of SX goodies today


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Am I losing my mind, or are the PWR coolers welded directly to the TB in this pic???


----------



## synthsis (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

no, i think they are...............


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

it looks liek only the first one is they must not have run out of welding rod before they could finish the second one?


----------



## DTRguy (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (HisMajesty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HisMajesty* »_Wow, this is a really awesome project!! 
How much of a pain was it to get the exhaust manifold to fit right? It looks like it was crazy work... Out of curiosity, what are those throttle bodies from?

Major pain in the ass! But, it fits like a glove, (isotoner







) The TB's are ABA 2.0. 
Yes the TB's are welded to the IC's. But there is a 3" tube welded on the outside, and inside then blended smooth. Reason for this is because we wanted to make another silicone coupling, but no room! What to do what to do!







SO... we decided to weld it directly. Now since there is less flex between the turbo's and the intake manny, I am going to make support brackets off of the back of the valve cover to support the charge pipes/IC's and use hump connectors for expansion and contraction.


----------



## Nolllies (May 13, 2004)

absolutely insane setup, that's really looking great. what kind of figures does a set up like that put up?


----------



## kimosullivan (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (J Dubya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Dubya* »_Jason I would just say screw it. You don't need a hood anyway.









Just put some extenders on the hinges like air cooled Beetles do to clear their carbs. I think a 3 inch gap at the back of the hood would look sweet. Just get some longer bolts, then drill out some round stock for bushings.


----------



## XDEep (May 29, 2003)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (kimosullivan)*


----------



## spaceghost (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (XDEep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XDEep* »_









seriously


----------



## DTRguy (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (XDEep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XDEep* »_
















That is funny! Almost done with the throttle linkage. Need to find some small parts to connect the two. I have the throttle cable hooked up to the primary TB w/ a custom fabbed throttle cable mount. When I am done, I will take pics for everyone. Thanks again for all of the positive feedback. This has been one hell of a project.


----------



## vwsport20 (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Why dont your cut holes in your hood so that the two PWRs are exposed.....


----------



## DTRguy (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: (vwsport20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsport20* »_Why dont your cut holes in your hood so that the two PWRs are exposed.....








 

We might still do that if we can't get the hood done in time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

couldnt you do the welding work thats needed to make 2 hood scoops or a cowl or something along those lines instead of just 2 hoels (or be badass and run hoodless







)


_Modified by chrisbmx68 at 2:43 PM 6-1-2004_


----------



## LanEvo8 (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (JsnVR6Corrado)*

EHHHH


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (LanEvo8)*

simply


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (Anand20v)*

damn that is a creative setup. I'll offer this - those intercoolers arent the most efficient at cooling (they flow very well) - so make yourself a good heat shield below them to keep heat soak from the motor to a minimum.
Autronic SM2 huh? who's tuning it?








Kevin


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (lugnuts)*

Tuning will be FastEnough and Steve Nichols. (edit: forgot the







) but you knew that.

Heat shield is a good idea though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by JsnVR6Corrado at 11:33 AM 6-1-2004_


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (JsnVR6Corrado)*

where are you going to mount those Greddy BOVs?


----------



## 2QICGTi (May 1, 2003)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (Ghetto-8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ghetto-8v* »_God Damn.


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_where are you going to mount those Greddy BOVs?

The only place there is room. Which is right before the intercoolers. I know that it is not the ideal place to be before the intercoolers but seeing how there is only 1 foot of boost piping I dont think it will be that bad of a placement.

Does anyone think I can get away without running BOVs? I would be interested in some opinions on that aspect.

P.S. The throttle body linkage is done and works very smoothly. I will get pics up this week of the finished product and also the inlet pipes for the turbos is done.
P.P.S. Does anyone have any connections for 4" diameter Air Filters?


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (JsnVR6Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JsnVR6Corrado* »_
The only place there is room. Which is right before the intercoolers. I know that it is not the ideal place to be before the intercoolers but seeing how there is only 1 foot of boost piping I dont think it will be that bad of a placement.

Does anyone think I can get away without running BOVs? I would be interested in some opinions on that aspect.

P.S. The throttle body linkage is done and works very smoothly. I will get pics up this week of the finished product and also the inlet pipes for the turbos is done.
P.P.S. Does anyone have any connections for 4" diameter Air Filters?

why is that a bad place for the bovs? it will be a fine place for them, i wouldn't reccomend running without bovs espeically at the kinda boost you'll be running


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (xXx TURBO)*

Wow, is that off the hook!!


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (vtgolf)*

Few more pics. Sorry for the quality. Other camera is dead








You can kinda see the throttle body linkage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (JsnVR6Corrado)*

Jason, call Summit Racing. THey had my 4" filter in stock.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

looking amazing cant wait to see it running


----------



## 2QICGTi (May 1, 2003)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

looking sick! cant wait to see the finished product! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gavster (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (2QICGTi)*

oooh yay! the elbows i got 4 ya worked out!!


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (Gavster)*

Only thing you don't need is wastegates. But that is some pretty piping to go and remove them. 
And I still say you cover up any brand name since not one has kicked any money for sponsorship or even discounted prices on parts. Instead plaster the car with the Screen names of Vortexer's that have pitched in to come through with some clinch parts.


_Modified by Power5 at 4:42 PM 6-4-2004_


----------



## MunKyBoy (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (Power5)*

why wouldn't he need wastegates? Boost controll anyone?


----------



## LanEvo8 (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (MunKyBoy)*

Wastegates are for pusssies.


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (MunKyBoy)*

My brother was being sarcastic. You only need wastegates if you want to limit your boost. He was joking that I will never get to the limit of the engine before i need to bleed off boost.
Lets not worry about the wastegate joke. I need them mostly for runing low boost for normal every day driving.


----------



## StreetRyda (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*

LOL this is also going to be a daily driver that should be fun lol, 
questions this setup isn't sequential turbos right,
why didn't you run Liquid to air FMIC is it because the lack of space?


_Modified by StreetRyda at 7:41 AM 6-5-2004_


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (J Dubya)*

Hehehehe and does Adam still get to drive it?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (redvdubvert)*

nice work


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: (StreetRyda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StreetRyda* »_LOL this is also going to be a daily driver that should be fun lol, 
questions this setup isn't sequential turbos right,
why didn't you run Liquid to air FMIC is it because the lack of space?

_Modified by StreetRyda at 7:41 AM 6-5-2004_


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (SSj4G60)*

Bump for an update...


----------



## DTRguy (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: (20th_Ann_GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20th_Ann_GTi* »_Bump for an update... 

Check...http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1470200
Cheers,
Kevin


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (JsnVR6Corrado)*

I'll repeat what others have said, "WOW!" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## multiproject (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (JsnVR6Corrado)*

hay how long have you been fabing? looks great


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: TT VR6 boost tubing almost done (multiproject)*


_Quote, originally posted by *multiproject* »_hay how long have you been fabing? looks great

This isn't my car, and I dont know the guy, but just in case you have not seen this pics:
















"Looking good Billy-Rey!"


----------



## AllCityDubs (Jan 5, 2004)

this has got to be one of the sickest fabs I have seen on this forum... Who cares if its not going to throw down the numbers you expected or wont spool as quickly as you would have liked.... The fabrication involved in this project is immaculate!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Dont sell something you worked this hard on!!


----------

